# Municipal / Sidewalk Tractors



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Anyone got any photos? I'll start off with Holder... my favorite. I've always had an interest in small municipal tractors.

Some background info... Holder started off created products for the agriculture industry (chemical sprayers, implements, etc). They eventually went to two-wheeled walk-behind tractors, and then four wheeled tractors. They created the first articulating tractor at some point (from what I've read). Their products are different from country to country. Their C500 municipal/sidewalk tractors in the USA included (obviously) a front seat, and a rear passenger seat. The next model, the Holder 9700, had only one seat. In other countries, they have Holder tractors with side-by-side seating. They also have a lot more agriculture tractors. At one point, they even had small compact tractors similar to the Kubota compact tractors.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

More Holder equipment!


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

And more Holder Tractors!


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

More Holder Tractors! Yee-Haw!


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

I've always wanted to purchase one. I've been looking at an '88 C500 which seems in good condition.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Holder Heritage....


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

More Holder Tractors, etc.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

A few Holder Garden/Compact Tractors... rarely seen in the US.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Great pieces of equipment!


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Colors varied in a few countires. A lot of ones in Holland tended to be green.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

I saw one on CL that caught my eye. 5' blower on the front. seems like it'd make a good driveway rig now that we've got 3' banks and plows are taking forever to cleanup with. I'm borderline needing another truck for plowing (but not for the rest of the year) so I'm thinking a tractor might be the way to go. this way I don't have to register it and it'll fall under my other lines of insurance and I won't get hit with property tax on it either.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

We got one of those brand new when I worked for the Boulder park district and it was cool and came with a bunch of attachments (mower, sweeper, plow, tank, etc), but was weird to operate and had a lot of problems. I think we got it right around the time the Toolcat came out and that's what we wanted, but it was too expensive. Either way, the Holders are fun machines. I'll see if I can dig up some pics.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Municipalities up here don't run Holder equipment but another type of side walk rig. I'll snap a picture this weekend, however someone was telling me their 100k brand new!


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Holders and trackless brands are both really expensive. I never knew holder made garden tractors.


----------



## bob00 (Sep 8, 2009)

here the city run trackless tractor and sw-48

sw-48 are grate you never run out of traction a saw one break truh an 5 ft snow bank
but they can do not mutch in the summer

old one are about 5000 to 8000 used









here the newer one 









and trackless









man these thing got a 110 hp engine it sure move some snow
but with wet snow traction is an issue the guy from the city even make joke of it
"its call trackless because ther is no traction on it"


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Jelinek61;1229958 said:


> Holders and trackless brands are both really expensive. I never knew holder made garden tractors.


Yeah. I think Trackless has the prices so high due to Holder's prices. Back in '89, my town was looking to get a Holder C500 with a plow, v-plow, snowblower, flail mower, rotary sweeper, tow-behind Bryant hydraulic spreader, and other attachments, to replace the Kubota they had, and it came to like $75,000.00. My Dad was working on the town and he voted against it, it sure made the DPW director pissed off. Well, they eventually got it that year, and the thing was great, except for the flail mower. Thing fell apart everytime they used it. They used the mower for a summer and never touched it again. My Dad ended up doing a lot of maintenance on that mower, and he wasn't even on the Highway Dept. He realized the value of it with snow removal, though.

In '99 they got a Holder 9700 with the dump body and tailgate spreader, and ordered a few other non-winter attachments but kept most of what the previous Holder had. They really beat the crap out of the 9700. By the time it was gone in '10, it's engine most likely needed a replacing. The thing was breaking down all the time in the last winter they used it.

Replaced the 9700 in '10... and got a small Wacker Loader with a multi V-plow, snowblower, rotary sweeper, and an E-Poke tow-behind hydraulic spreader. Snowblower sucks compared to the one on the Holder tractors, and it seems the Wacker doesn't have any float positioning for the attachments, so the operators have a hard time keeping the plow on the ground when going over a slight hill.

The '89 Holder C500 is still at work for the town, but at the Airport. It pushes the small airplanes around.

As for the Holder company making garden tractors, yeah, they sure do, those are basically really compact tractors. They used to make walk-behind garden tractors. It varies country to country on what they distribute. The prices overseas are also a lot cheaper. In some countries, the tractors aren't too popular... only different attachments for farm equipment, particularly the sprayers for orchards and stuff.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

I used to work for the DPW during the summers and they were looking at a holder for sidewalks a few years ago because the neighboring city had one that they really liked. They decided that a JD 3720 tractor with a 60" front blower, 6ft belly mower, and a rotary broom was a better idea for a lot less money. The only problem they have had is the blower is a little weak in some spots so it has been beefed up with some more metal and has worked good for three winters now.


----------

